# Slice of Heaven



## josephwasright (Feb 18, 2015)

Weâre getting really close to retirement. Our dream was to find some property with a nice newer home with an old style look to it somewhere outside of California. We pretty much settled on Southern Oregon after many trips up there to scout things out. Our last scouting trip ended up speeding up the timeline as we looked at several homes and made the decision to make the leap. We weren't really ready but it was a nice place and we both fell in love with it.

We have lots to learn about country living, and hoping this forum will answer some questions. This will be our first time living with our own septic and well. At some point weâll add solar and weâll be pretty much independent. Well, not even, but at least the utilities will be covered. The best part about this house is that all the living areas can be accessed with only one step so if one of us is limited in some way we have options. She has her modern old fashioned farmhouse, I have my spacious shop for my toys. We have plenty of room for friends and family to stay with us. And a few acres to grow our own, play in the wild, shoot bow, pellet, and maybe some real ammo too.

Weâll have to learn to deal with wild life but not as much as it could be. Rumors of deer, coyotes, bear and big cats found their way to our ears after the sale was done. There was even some evidence of such while visiting with the friendly new neighbors. Only the comment about rattlesnakes concerned my wife, but that maybe one way to get her to do some weapons training. None of this surprised me, we'll just need to plan accordingly. Well, the story about the wild turkey coming thru the screened porch was a bit surprising. 

How about you, any advice for newbys?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Read Homesteading Question & Countryside Families forums daily. You'll glean most of all you need to know. 
As you desire to garden, read the gardening forum. Then you'll want chickens, maybe a goat or two - keep reading.

As far as wild animals are concerned, most stories are just that - stories meant to titillate. Although others will disagree, my belief is to learn to live with them. Build strong fences - to keep critters out as well as yours in.

Go slow - good luck . Most of all, Have Fun!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

duplicate post.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Second the idea of a good fence, especially if you want to have a garden and orchards. It's sad/frustrating to see a season's gardening work (or longer for your orchard) go for naught due to animal destruction. Deer are the worst here at my place, but your varmints may vary. Good luck and best wishes in your new home.


----------



## josephwasright (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. We will be taking it slow. Scoping out what works in the area and then starting a garden next year sometime. A nice tall fence will be in the plans when that happens. The previous owner planted some kind of flower that the deer hate. Maybe some of that too.

I will be checking the forums regularly. Thanks for the suggestions on those two.

Here are a couple pictures of my best open area for a garden. Nothing is flat, but it's not so sloped that it will be a problem.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

We were like you a few years ago before we retired, new to the amenities of country living (who knew 'free water' could cost so much!) but doing our best to figure it out. This is a great site, tons of info and helpful people who love to share. 

My only bit of advise is that, unless you scrounge material and DIY all your projects, everything costs more than you think it will!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Oops, double post!


----------



## josephwasright (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Don,
We will be doing it ourselves for most of the projects, scouring Craigslist for building materials for a few projects. But, as mentioned, we'll be taking it slow.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome to Oregon!!!! I live in Central Oregon and we DO have those kinds of wild animals but you just need to be AWARE not scared.  Get to know your neighbors well. They can help you with what garden plants grow well in your area and all sorts of helpful info. What types of local critters are most apt to get your chickens...and how to secure your coop against them. Experience is the best teacher so ask around!!! The local feed store is usually a good place to ask questions too. AND....take is SLOW!!! Don't make a GIANT garden until you know the work involved and how to preserve what you grow. Don't order 50 chicks before you learn how to care for 5 chicks....That type of thing.


----------



## josephwasright (Feb 18, 2015)

Absolutely, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Advice for newbies?????

Pat yourself on the back for every success no matter how small and learn from your mistakes no matter how large.


How's that!:thumb:


----------



## josephwasright (Feb 18, 2015)

I like it Micheal.
But my arm is sore for patting myself on the back for just getting this place... which may have been a mistake. But I'm learning... :hammer:


----------

